# High ballers......



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

So we've all heard of low ballers when it comes to buying used aquarium equipment. But I'm starting to get really pissed with high ballers.....

I ask a bunch of questions about a used filter..... ok when can I pick it up?

"Oh well someone just offered me $80 for it, you're going to have to beat or match it"..... really? then why the hell did you offer it for sale at $50?

I'm more than willing to pay market price for USED equipment, but dont try and bend me over the barrell for something that all I know is full of ICK, or you cleaned with soap, or your dog took a dump in.....

sorry, just venting, got a great deal on a tank setup a few weeks back, it's been a pain in the ass trying to get the equipment. I'll just wait until sugarglider is back in town


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

+100 on that one. Ask what you want for the item, and move on once it is sold. I hate when people try to treat kijiji and craigslist like it is ebay with a crazy opening price.

I also hate when people say "no low ballers". #1, a low baller is not going to realize that is what he is. #2, how does anyone know what a low ball price is compared to a fair offer?

I find some peoples wording rude in their ads, I assume other do too and pass up on possibly good deals because of it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Most fish people selling stuff are great to deal with it's the non-fish people that irk me.

I either give my stuff away or take it to a fish club Auction.

I have a bad reaction to ignorant people.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

TBemba said:


> Most fish people selling stuff are great to deal with it's the non-fish people that irk me.
> 
> I either give my stuff away or take it to a fish club Auction.
> 
> I have a bad reaction to ignorant people.


Agreed. Its the guy that spent $500 on a setup 5 years ago that is trying to get $1,000 for it now after losing interest and flushing his goldfish. I LOVE buying from hobbyists, at the very least you get to see some great setups, at most you get some very helpful information.

And I agree with the give away thing. If it is even marginal I give it away to save the aggravation. I only try to sell stuff that is an 8 or better.


----------



## oshiet (Oct 23, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> So we've all heard of low ballers when it comes to buying used aquarium equipment. But I'm starting to get really pissed with high ballers.....
> 
> I ask a bunch of questions about a used filter..... ok when can I pick it up?
> 
> ...


If something is in demand,the market will dictate how much it's actually worth. Look at real estate lately?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think it's more those people that lure those interested with a "low" price, only to jack it up knowing that somebody is interested.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I think it's more those people that lure those interested with a "low" price, only to jack it up knowing that somebody is interested.


hmmmm ... sounds like what happens on Ebay.. 

damn those bid snipers


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Agreed. Its the guy that spent $500 on a setup 5 years ago that is trying to get $1,000 for it now after losing interest and flushing his goldfish.


this is true, there was a guy on craigslist selling his setup because he thought overfiltering(running two eheim 2217) meant he wouldnt have to ever do water changes...... and made a point to say he wasnt an idiot in his post, yet hes getting out of the hobby cause all his fish died..... 



> I LOVE buying from hobbyists, at the very least you get to see some great setups, at most you get some very helpful information.


same, the lady I bought my setup from threw in a AC70 without me having to ask for extras, there are some good sellers out there, John being a great example of this.



oshiet said:


> If something is in demand,the market will dictate how much it's actually worth. Look at real estate lately?


comparing aquarium parts to real estate is like apples and oranges. sure eheims are in demand, but paying 3/4 of the BNIB retail price for something is absurd, and you cant even hook it to a tank to show me that it works? That's like standing outside a house with a locked door and deciding to buy it because it's a good neighbourhood.


----------

